
The pandemic has accelerated the rise of competitive videogaming - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/international/2020/06/27/the-pandemic-has-accelerated-the-growth-of-e-sports
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/QNEf8](https://archive.vn/QNEf8)

